# Two Truths And A Lie Game



## Fairygirl

I will state three things about myself. Two things will be true and one will be a lie. Whoever guesses the lie first will go next. 

1. I hate cats
2. I have blonde hair
3. I am an only child


----------



## Doc

I'll guess you don't have naturally blonde hair.


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> I'll guess you don't have naturally blonde hair.



Sorry incorrect. My hair is blonde naturally...well dark honey blonde, but still blonde


----------



## Doc

Ahhh, honey blonde.  sounds sweet.


----------



## muleman RIP

You hate cats!


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> You hate cats!


No, I love cats! Congrats, you spotted the lie. Now it's your turn....


----------



## muleman RIP

I am old and retired.
I have an illegitimate child named Rusty.
I like shooting guns.


----------



## tiredretired

The lie is #1 

My turn!


----------



## tiredretired

I am young and handsome.
I am suave and debonair.
I am a liberal.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wrong!


----------



## Fairygirl

TiredRetired said:


> I am young and handsome.
> I am suave and debonair.
> I am a liberal.



I will say that you being a liberal is wrong


----------



## Fairygirl

Come on, TiredRetired...don't leave us hanging


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> I will say that you being a liberal is wrong


I would say all three are a lie.  TR's a card.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fairygirl said:


> Come on, TiredRetired...don't leave us hanging


That's what his wife says!


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> That's what his wife says!



Ha ha...well if he isn't going to reply, someone else can take a turn. Any takers?


----------



## Fairygirl

1. My favorite color is purple
2. I have two children
3. I am petite


----------



## muleman RIP

#2 is false


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> #2 is false



Correct! Your turn...


----------



## muleman RIP

I am old and retired.
I have a Ford pickup.
I like shooting guns.


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> I am old and retired.
> I have a Ford pickup.
> I like shooting guns.



2 is a lie


----------



## Doc

# 2. is false


----------



## Doc

Beat me by - dat much FG.


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> Beat me by - dat much FG.


----------



## muleman RIP

You are correct. back to you.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. My birthday is in October
2. I know some sign language
3. I've been to Los Angeles


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> You are correct. back to you.


 No Ford? You poor bastard 


Fairygirl said:


> 1. My birthday is in October
> 2. I know some sign language
> 3. I've been to Los Angeles


 
OK fine, I'll play. uuurrrmmmm............ lesse. 3 is false.


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OK fine, I'll play. uuurrrmmmm............ lesse. 3 is false.



Sorry..incorrect. I've been to LA a couple of times


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1?


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 1?



Correct! Now it's your turn...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy 

OK lesse here

1. I wear jeans to work
2. 50 Cent is my favorite rapper
3. I piss in the yard


----------



## Fairygirl

2 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Very good!


----------



## Doc

3 is false.


----------



## Doc

Damn, That's what I get for trying to run 4 screens at a time.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I used to be a stripper
2. I wear contacts
3. I live with 5 people


----------



## muleman RIP

#3


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> #3



Wrong...I do live with 5 people


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

2. You're a glasses girl, yes?


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 2. You're a glasses girl, yes?



I go back and forth between glasses and contacts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

then im going to guess #1. amiright?


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> then im going to guess #1. amiright?



Gee...how did you ever guess...amazing 
LOL...your turn


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha ok

1. I like spinach
2. I drink diet soda
3. I ran track in high school


----------



## Fairygirl

1 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes, one of those IS a lie.
but not #1


----------



## Fairygirl

2?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

keep guessing


----------



## Fairygirl

Geeze...is it three?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope.











oh wait, yes


----------



## Fairygirl

Okay, my turn..

1. I use to work at Walmart
2. I use to work at Sears
3. I use to work at McDonalds


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm gonna say #1, because you seem to speak english, and they only hire mexicans


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope...sorry. I worked at Walmart. Try again...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

then sears.


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope..I worked there, also


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i give up, wht's the answer


----------



## Fairygirl

Okay, your turn


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ok

1. I'm a smoker
2. I had Olive Garden for dinner
3. I still watch cartoons


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

correct


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I love blueberries
2. I love lemonade
3. I love pickles


----------



## muleman RIP

#3 is a lie


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> #3 is a lie



Correct! Your turn...


----------



## muleman RIP

I live on a farm.
I shoot animals.
I run marathons.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I live on a farm.
> I shoot animals.
> I run marathons.


 
Hmm I wonder 

#3


----------



## muleman RIP

Your turn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok lesse here


1. I've eaten horse
2. I've never had a fishing license
3. I took tomorrow off work


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> I would say all three are a lie.



*Correct! * All three are blatant outright lies. My bad!


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok lesse here
> 
> 
> 1. I've eaten horse
> 2. I've never had a fishing license
> 3. I took tomorrow off work



#1 is a lie.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yup. At least I hope it is


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Yup. At least I hope it is




LOL!!  I hear that!!

Ok, this time I will keep it serious.  I'll try.

1.  I voted for Jimmy Carter the first time.
2.  I have never had a hunting license.
3.  I have been married to the same woman for 37 years.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Numbah 2


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Numbah 2



Ayup!  Numbah 2 it is.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Ayup! Numbah 2 it is.


 Who needs a friggin license anyway. All you need is to know people 


OK lesse here

1. I learned to drive in a station wagon with wood panelling
2. I tooled around in a 65 Mustang for a while
3. I've totalled 4 cars


----------



## Fairygirl

#1 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope


----------



## Fairygirl

#3 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yup!


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I am 5'2
2. I love to surf
3. I eat a lot of spaghetti-ohs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

number 1


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> number 1



Nope. Try again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

3..


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 3..


No...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well, if it's not 2, then I am out of guesses


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well, if it's not 2, then I am out of guesses



Ha ha...well. Then I don't know who gets to go next them


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm alright

one more for the night

1. I am currently sipping on ice cold rootbeer
2. I prefer older appliances to newer
3. I have deepfried a beer


----------



## Fairygirl

3 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you got it.

time for me to go now. Adios!


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I bite my nails
2. I have long hair
3. I am good at math


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1..


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 1..


Correct!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1. I watch King of the Hill
2. I watch Jersey Shore
3. I watch Flip Men


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Damn right it is


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Damn right it is


That's good to hear..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Fairygirl said:


> That's good to hear..


 If I ever caught myself watching that show, I would have to kick my own ass.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I have a rock and mineral collection
2. I've been to Washington DC
3. My shoe size is 7 1/2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

3.


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 3.


Damn...I just realized that I put three truths...my bad

1. I hate m&ms
2. I hate Wendy's
3. I hate Pizza Hut


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol im sticking with 3


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1?


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k then the other one lol

1. I love ham
2. I love summer
3. I love music


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## tiredretired

#1 is a lie. How could anyone hate summer and music.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

#2 IS a lie. I hate the heat and humidity and the damn bugs piss me off. I love winter with the cold weather and snow and winter also has the best seasonal beers.  How could anyone hate ham?!


----------



## Fairygirl

So I guess it's my turn...

1. I have had chicken pox
2. I have had mono
3. I have had the stomach flu


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> #2 IS a lie. I hate the heat and humidity and the damn bugs piss me off. I love winter with the cold weather and snow and winter also has the best seasonal beers.  How could anyone hate ham?!



Spend some time up here in January and you might change your tune a little. 

Yeah, I'm a Ham lover too.


----------



## tiredretired

Fairygirl said:


> So I guess it's my turn...
> 
> 1. I have had chicken pox
> 2. I have had mono
> 3. I have had the stomach flu



#2 is a fib.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I guess 1.




TiredRetired said:


> Spend some time up here in January and you might change your tune a little.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a Ham lover too.


 Ham rules. And more snow, more better! I love cold weather


----------



## Fairygirl

TiredRetired said:


> #2 is a fib.


You are correct! Your turn...


----------



## tiredretired

1.  I have had my tonsils removed.
2.  I have broken three bones.
3.  I still have all my hair.


----------



## luvs

i say 2,


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> i say 2,



Correct!  I have broken two.  

yo turn!


----------



## luvs

sweeeet~
1.)i wear contacts
2.)tig & babbit- my cats- make me sneeze
3.)i cooked a few grilled cheeses last nite 'fer us


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think its 1


----------



## luvs

no. i put colored ones in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

then 2


----------



## luvs

u win! rock on, rust!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

luvs said:


> u win! rock on, rust!


 
I knew you wouldn't lie about grilled cheese 

my turn?

1. I have been to Atlantic City
2. I have been to Florida Keys
3. I have been to Aspen


----------



## luvs

i say 2.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I say nope!


----------



## Fairygirl

Is it #1


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Nope!


----------



## Fairygirl

Okay 3 then


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup haha


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I love bacon
2. I am allergic to wool
3. I almost drowned once


----------



## tiredretired

#3 eh?


----------



## Fairygirl

TiredRetired said:


> #3 eh?




no


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

numbah 2 then


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## luvs

well, then. now let's cook a pack of bacon~


----------



## Fairygirl

Lol...your turn, luvs


----------



## luvs

-i prefer pens over typing
-i own a phishtank
-i prefer pop over seltzer


----------



## Fairygirl

#3 is a lie


----------



## luvs

no, i luv pop & & seltzer, both


----------



## muleman RIP

#2 cause Babbit would eat them.


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> #2 cause Babbit would eat them.


 

got me! phishtank cracked when my ex took it to his truck in wintery weather. there was a hood on it. no kitty worries.

ur turn, now~


----------



## muleman RIP

I hate winter.
I like raw veggies.
I live on a mountaintop.


----------



## luvs

3 is wrong.


----------



## muleman RIP

Nope! 1926 ft. elevation in the house. 2nd highest point in our township.


----------



## luvs

dagnabbit, farmer! 1.


----------



## muleman RIP

You got it! I much prefer to deal with cold than heat.


----------



## luvs

sweet. so i hafta make 1, now, methinx--

-i luv green apples
-iron Chef is my favorite show
-i prefer colgate to crest


----------



## Fairygirl

#3 is a lie


----------



## muleman RIP

1 is a fib. We know what green apples do to you......


----------



## luvs

try again.


----------



## Fairygirl

# 2 is a lie then...


----------



## luvs

yeah.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. My favorite season is Fall
2. My favorite month is November
3. My favorite holiday is Halloween


----------



## luvs

i say it's 1.


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope...


----------



## Leni

I'd say #2.


----------



## Fairygirl

Leni said:


> I'd say #2.


Yes! Your turn....


----------



## Leni

1.  I'm a native Californian.

2.  I like spinach.

3.  I hate to weed.


----------



## Fairygirl

Leni said:


> 1.  I'm a native Californian.
> 
> 2.  I like spinach.
> 
> 3.  I hate to weed.



#2 is a lie...


----------



## Leni

I love spinach and eat it at least once a week.


----------



## Fairygirl

#1?


----------



## Leni

No.  I was born and raised here in the San Fernando Valley.  Not very many of us from that time.


----------



## Fairygirl

Well, I guess all there is is three then...you love to weed?


----------



## luvs

1.


----------



## Leni

I worked for the State and supervised the customer service unit as well as the one that determined eligibilty for benefits.  There was many a time that I left the office saying that I was going to take my frustration/hostility out on the weeds.  It is actually very relaxing.


----------



## Fairygirl

Whatever floats your boat  I guess it's my turn....

1. I have a phobia of popping toast
2. I have a phobia of talking on the phone
3. I have a phobia of being in public places


----------



## Leni

#1?


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

3 is lie


----------



## Fairygirl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 3 is lie


Yes, Rusty, you got it! Round of applause  

Okay, your turn...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

um

1. We have a Ford
2. We have a Chevy
3. We have a Dodge


----------



## Leni

#2


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No


----------



## Fairygirl

#3 is a lie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yes


----------



## Fairygirl

Alright my turn again...

1. I am very impatient
2. I am very organized
3. I am very emotional


----------



## luvs

3.)


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Leni

I'm guessing #2.


----------



## Fairygirl

Dammit...I did it again. I accidentally posted three truths. Sorry...

Let me try again..

1. I am introverted and reserved
2. I am very serious
3. I am goofy and lighthearted


----------



## Leni

#1


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Fairygirl

I did!


----------



## luvs

3.)


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## luvs

then 2.

1.) i dance in 'da snow
2.)i have steak thawin' again
3.)i'll use the least paper towel i can


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## luvs

yep! it's all frozen, yet.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I want to cut my hair
2. I want to dye my hair
3. I have never dyed my hair before


----------



## luvs

2.)


----------



## Fairygirl

Correct! Your turn...


----------



## luvs

1.)my hair is currently 2 shades
2.)i jus' bleached it again
3.)i'm choosing the new shade


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## luvs

yep! got 'da bleach. too tired to use it. soon.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. love raw broccoli 
2. I love raw spinach
3. I love raw celery


----------



## Leni

#2


----------



## Fairygirl

Nope


----------



## Leni

How about #3?


----------



## Fairygirl

You got it!


----------



## Leni

1.  I own a '68 Ford Galaxy convertible.

2.  I also own a '65 Mustang convertible.

3.  I have owned a '57 Chevy Convertible.


----------



## Fairygirl

#3 is a lie


----------



## Leni

Wrong.  It was red and white with a white top.


----------



## Fairygirl

#2 is a lie


----------



## Leni

Yes.  My husband owns that one.  My son changed it from sea foam green to a beautiful burgundy with a black interior.  My Galaxy is candy apple red with a black interior and top.


----------



## Fairygirl

1. I love the color yellow
2. I love rock music
3. I love skittles


----------

